# 24 trigger reel seats....



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

If you like trigger reel seats and want some in size 24, FS4U has a bunch. I have used a couple of them on CTS and love the. Give Scott a call.


----------



## stripersteve (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up.I dont understand why fuji hasnt come out with this size.I have trigger seats on my fusion and inferno.They work great.I bought 2 abu garcia sliding trigger reel seats from the uk a couple of years ago.They come in 25.2mm,26.1mm and 27.8mm.I got the 26.1mm.Called abu grip lok.Havent used them yet.Was just going to epoxy them solid.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

They are batson and not bad. I fished 2 hard this fall.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have some also, and love them. I have realitively weak hands and always had a problem throwing 8+ because I could not grip the spool, but I can with these no problems


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

stripersteve said:


> Thanks for the heads up.I dont understand why fuji hasnt come out with this size.I have trigger seats on my fusion and inferno.They work great.I bought 2 abu garcia sliding trigger reel seats from the uk a couple of years ago.They come in 25.2mm,26.1mm and 27.8mm.I got the 26.1mm.Called abu grip lok.Havent used them yet.Was just going to epoxy them solid.


abu grip loks are great...can even use em with daiwa 20/30 reels because the trigger if far enough back that teh gear box isnt in the way...had one on a zippy and fished it quite a bit..and could move it down low when tournamnet casting...never had mine move a bit ..they stay put once ya tighten em down


----------

